# Best snowblower for a truck



## Mamacast

Our HOA management company is going to start maintaining a small development's side roads (1 mile of roads) and our home owners have requested we use a blower due to driveway cut outs and previous experience with it being plowed. Can anyone weigh in on the best blower to attach to a Duramax pickup? Width and Hp would be appreciated, thanks all.


----------



## seville009

I can't imagine doing a mile of roads with a blower. Even if could set one up with the truck, it's probably going to be real expensive. Plus - if the owners are complaining about plows, they're not going to be happy with snow blowing into their yards and driveways. 

Just tell them that if they want you to do the work that you're going to be using your plow.


----------



## MXZ1983

Honestly for the price of the blower I would look for a used 9n or something with a 3 point blower for that.


----------



## Mamacast

MXZ1983;2010415 said:


> Honestly for the price of the blower I would look for a used 9n or something with a 3 point blower for that.


Sorry, what is a 9n or a 3 point blower? I think I am in the new to the industry forum so I hope you don't mind educating me


----------



## MXZ1983

Oh sorry. It's a 60s ford small tractor. Can be found for 2 or 3k running and working good. Get a good used 3 point snowblower for the back for 1500 and call it good. 
A blower setup for the duramax is so damn expensive it's insane.


----------



## dieselss

Where do you think your gunna get a pickup mounted blower from?

And when was the last time you SAW a blower on a p-up......In front that is


----------



## 1olddogtwo

»»»»♥««««™


----------



## Randall Ave

There is a company that makes them, at I saw it on the internet. It was gas engine driven. Insanely expensive, and slow moving. If it snows, you get snow in the end of the drive way. Do they have to clean their own driveway?


----------



## Mamacast

dieselss;2010463 said:


> Where do you think your gunna get a pickup mounted blower from?
> 
> And when was the last time you SAW a blower on a p-up......In front that is


Wow, under new to the industry I get this reply? Youtube has a number of videos, was looking for replies from someone with experience


----------



## dieselss

Snowblowers on trucks are hard to find.

Mostly in h.d. markets. And since your local isn't listed then I'm guessing there not there.

New to the industry, so you want your hand held? 
How much research have YOU actually done?


----------



## Randall Ave

Search SnoVac, starts off at $12500.00 The homeowners association fees better be pretty high. Most complexes like that here the contractor also does the drives anyway.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

https://www.youtube.com/results?q=truck snow blower &sm=1


----------



## SnoFarmer

This guy has one for ya, and it's for sale

http://bangshift.com/general-news/c...blower-has-its-own-302-for-power-holy-smokes/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

seville009;2010412 said:


> I can't imagine doing a mile of roads with a blower. Even if could set one up with the truck, it's probably going to be real expensive. Plus - if the owners are complaining about plows, they're not going to be happy with snow blowing into their yards and driveways.
> 
> Just tell them that if they want you to do the work that you're going to be using your plow.


Funny you say that.

We did a very high end HOA with a tractor blower and other than 1 guy that was pissed because his contractor didn't show and we did, the entire association loved the blower. No piles, no landscape damage, didn't lose any width on their roadway.

OP, go with a tractor mounted blower. An inverted blower. There is no way you will ever get done with a 9N going backwards over a mile. Figure at minimum 3 passes, probably 5. So you're going to be blowing backwards for 5 miles.

A little more info would be helpful.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;2010570 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?q=truck snow blower &sm=1


Mounted to a real truck, not a "Bow Tie"



SnoFarmer;2010602 said:


> This guy has one for ya, and it's for sale
> 
> http://bangshift.com/general-news/c...blower-has-its-own-302-for-power-holy-smokes/


That's pretty cool but has to be hell on the frontend.
Mounted to a real truck, not a "Bow Tie"



Mark Oomkes;2010660 said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> We did a very high end HOA with a tractor blower and other than 1 guy that was pissed because his contractor didn't show and we did, the entire association loved the blower. No piles, no landscape damage, didn't lose any width on their roadway.
> 
> OP, go with a tractor mounted blower. An inverted blower. There is no way you will ever get done with a 9N going backwards over a mile. Figure at minimum 3 passes, probably 5. So you're going to be blowing backwards for 5 miles.
> 
> A little more info would be helpful.


As much as it pains me I have to agree...... at a minimum a skid with a blower.

Having little to no info to work from other than what was said I have a hard time with the idea of using a blower for a road. If it was in a mountainous area or an area that's heavily timbered I could see the need.
Either scenario I'd clear the road with a plow and blow the windrows, especially for lessor accumulations.


----------



## SnoFarmer

He only has a couple of miles to do.
So what if it takes 2-3hrs.


For most of us it's to inefficient.
Are there blowers that will go on his truck, YES.

Is anyone "helping" him, it doesn't look like it. 

Will he go a different route?
Well see.

all it takes is a lot of $$$$

jmo
Id go back to plowing it,
and then go back and open up the ends of the drives.


----------



## seville009

Mark Oomkes;2010660 said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> We did a very high end HOA with a tractor blower and other than 1 guy that was pissed because his contractor didn't show and we did, the entire association loved the blower. No piles, no landscape damage, didn't lose any width on their roadway.
> 
> OP, go with a tractor mounted blower. An inverted blower. There is no way you will ever get done with a 9N going backwards over a mile. Figure at minimum 3 passes, probably 5. So you're going to be blowing backwards for 5 miles.
> 
> A little more info would be helpful.


I've got a 45hp tractor with a 3 pt blower; pain in azz (and back) to use for any period of time (no cab). Got a tracked skidsteer with a hydraulic blower; much nicer and easier to use. It could do a mile of roads, but it would be easier and quicker with a plow and the just use the blower for push backs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There really isn't any comparison between a hydro blower vs. a PTO driven blower.


----------



## seville009

Mark Oomkes;2010719 said:


> There really isn't any comparison between a hydro blower vs. a PTO driven blower.


Sure there is - the hydro is substantially better (in my opinion). No shear bolts breaking.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

seville009;2010758 said:


> Sure there is - the hydro is substantially better (in my opinion). No shear bolts breaking.....


LOL, you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## seville009

Mark Oomkes;2010761 said:


> LOL, you've got to be kidding me.


Nope....the hydro is on a 50 hp skidsteer, so they are relatively comparable.


----------



## SnowFakers

Just plow the dang road... If all you gotta do is a mile long road and you want to spend money go with a wide plow and get a hydraulic trailing wing that mounts on the bed to push back road sides. Use truck to plow first 8 ft of driveway that gets hit when plowing road. No need to reinvent the wheel


----------



## Mark Oomkes

seville009;2010766 said:


> Nope....the hydro is on a 50 hp skidsteer, so they are relatively comparable.


You've got to be kidding me.

I have an inverted Normand behind a 100 HP Deere and a hi-flo blower on my S650. No, not the same HP, but the PTO blower will outblow the hydro blower all day and night and more efficiently.

You lose far too much HP using hydros to compare to a PTO.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2010779 said:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> I have an inverted Normand behind a 100 HP Deere and a hi-flo blower on my S650. No, not the same HP, but the PTO blower will outblow the hydro blower all day and night and more efficiently.
> 
> You lose far too much HP using hydros to compare to a PTO.


Lets see pushing fluid thru a pump by way of a crankshaft or turning a PTO shaft by way of a crankshaft........... Is there a 3rd choice, say a 1.9jigwatt flux capacitor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That'd be awesome, I could use a time machine.


----------



## DavCut

Check out the "switching to blowing service" thread in the heavy equipment forum. The guys up North that go with inverted blowers on tractors would run circles around just about any truck setup.


----------



## beanz27

Mark Oomkes;2010779 said:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> I have an inverted Normand behind a 100 HP Deere and a hi-flo blower on my S650. No, not the same HP, but the PTO blower will outblow the hydro blower all day and night and more efficiently.
> 
> You lose far too much HP using hydros to compare to a PTO.


I agree. Op if you're set on a blower, buy an older international 806-1066 with a loader on it, and buy a 3 pt. blower.


----------



## adksnowo

http://snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php

$13000. For that I would put that money towards a used tractor w/ a 3 pt. blower and have a much more useful purchase. Or a hi-flow skid steer & a hydraulic blower. Is there any availability of renting or leasing a skid & blower for the season BTW?


----------



## terrapro

I would have to think a plow on a pickup to clear the road quickly and a blower on a tractor to knock the edges back would be a great setup.


----------



## adksnowo

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/hvo/5199628829.html

From Craigslist Finds thread. Perfect and 13k, you can talk then down maybe!

OK I'm bored.


----------



## mr_tiggy

There are a few options out there now.
https://www.facebook.com/haantechsnowblowers/
Haans is a nice lighter weight option for 1/2 tons. Sounds like they are in the process of making a larger one for 3/4 and 1 tons.
https://mtenorthidaho.com/
https://www.facebook.com/BEARFabrication/


----------



## Too Stroked

You could always get something like this:










Of course you're talking sixty large just for the ToolCat.


----------



## mr_tiggy

Yeah the cost of that is a little bit of a kick to the berries, but I do like the fact it has a box, for a shovel/backpack blower, & Single Stage. I would actually prefer the 3650 because of the better road speed, not as versatile/powerful but would suite me better. 
I plan to put a Short Iron mini rear pull plow on the back and a Haans Blower up front on my Dakota. I need a box or I would just go back to a tractor.


----------



## boutch

All those front mounted blower mentioned, the Snowvac, Bear and Hann works for home owner or acreage. Way to slow for a mile long road. 

Edited. Great, I just noticed that's 4 years old tread.


----------



## mr_tiggy

Yes you are correct. They would be slow for a mile long road. I guess I was just bringing up the fact there are some options out there. I will not be using it for mile long roads. I will be dragging out driveways and blowing that back onto the lawns. Will save me time from what I currently do.


----------



## jonniesmooth

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/d/barnesville-farmall-1466-front-mount/6808397426.html


----------



## kimber750

mr_tiggy said:


> There are a few options out there now.
> https://www.facebook.com/haantechsnowblowers/
> Haans is a nice lighter weight option for 1/2 tons. Sounds like they are in the process of making a larger one for 3/4 and 1 tons.
> https://mtenorthidaho.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/BEARFabrication/


I hope he figured it out in the last 3 1/2 years.


----------



## boutch

Someone hurt his feelings back in Jul 2015. Never to be seen again on PS.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boutch said:


> Someone hurt his feelings back in Jul 2015. Never to be seen again on PS.


Wasn't me...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

https://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php


----------

